

Ask HN: How do you start charging $2X to an old client? - nodemaker

Out of my many clients, my oldest client still prefers that I charge him $X like the old times. But my number of clients have grown and some are willing to pay me even $3X. Assuming that I still want to work with the old client, how do I get the message across that he should be paying me $2X now in a non-confrontational way?
======
dylanhassinger
"I still want to work with you, but I need to keep my business running. My
rates have risen since we worked, but I'm willing to compromise and meet in
the middle.

If this works for you, we can move forward now. If not, I need to work on
other projects now but I can let you know if I get a break in my schedule for
discount work."

~~~
erichocean
Sounds about right.

I've also raised rates in the future just by letting clients know months ahead
of time that it would happen. It seems to take off the sting somewhat.

------
rman666
Read the book, "Value-Based Fees" by Alan Weiss to get some ideas.

